
The Hemingway Marlin Fish Tournament - deepbow
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/06/18/the-hemingway-marlin-fish-tournament/
======
graeme
If you're ever in Cuba, Hemingway's house makes a great visit. You can't go
into the house itself, but it has been preserved as it was left and has many
large openings, so you can see basically every section. You can also walk
around the extensive grounds.

I enjoyed looking at all the book titles Hemingway had, and his arrangement of
typewriters, and other small elements of daily living.

It's an easy drive outside Havana.

~~~
talleyrand
Can confirm. A beautiful place to visit.

